# Romney isn't the answer either.



## skeeter170

Maybe not but anything is better than what we have in there now.


----------



## Supermag1

Anybody but Obama. Remember that voting for a third party candidate is as good as voting for Obama.


----------



## Ancient Archer

Can anyone in their right mind even think that this ghetto punk community organizer would ever be qualified to be president? He was the most unqualified person ever to become the pretend president that he is, and he has spent the last 3 1/2 years proving it!

If the votes that he has bought with our tax dollars (i.e. illegals, ignorants, et al) should result in him re-occupying the White House, kiss our country goodbye!


----------



## LiteSpeed1

I agree, we have a problem! But, I'll be damned if I vote for someone who hides his millions in overseas banks to get out of paying his fair share of taxes, but will still tax me.


----------



## crockett

Top Ten Reasons To Dislike Mitt Romney:

1. Drop-dead, collar-ad handsome with gracious, statesmanlike aura. Looks like every central casting's #1 choice for Commander-in-Chief.

2. Been married to ONE woman his entire life, and has been faithful to her, including through her bouts with breast cancer and MS.

3. No scandals or skeletons in his closet. (How boring is that?)

4. Can't speak in a fake, southern, "black preacher voice" when necessary.

5. Highly intelligent. Graduated cum laude from both Harvard Law School and Harvard Business School...and by the way, his academic records are NOT sealed.

6. Doesn't smoke or drink alcohol, and has never done drugs, not even in the counter-culture age when he went to college. Too square for today's America?

7. Represents an America of "yesterday", where people believed in God, went to Church, didn't screw around, worked hard, and became a SUCCESS!

8. Has a family of five great sons....and none of them have police records or are in drug rehab. But of course, they were raised by a stay-at-home mom, and that "choice" deserves America's scorn.

9. Oh yes.....he's a MORMON. We need to be very afraid of that very strange religion that teaches its members to be clean-living, patriotic, fiscally conservative, charitable, self-reliant, and honest.

10. And one more point.....pundits say because of his wealth, he can't relate to ordinary Americans. I guess that's because he made that money HIMSELF......as opposed to marrying it or inheriting it from Dad. Apparently, he didn't understand that actually working at a job and earning your own money made you un-relatable to Americans.

My goodness, it's a strange world, isn't it?


----------



## Ancient Archer

crockett said:


> Top Ten Reasons To Dislike Mitt Romney:
> 
> 1. Drop-dead, collar-ad handsome with gracious, statesmanlike aura. Looks like every central casting's #1 choice for Commander-in-Chief.
> 
> 2. Been married to ONE woman his entire life, and has been faithful to her, including through her bouts with breast cancer and MS.
> 
> 3. No scandals or skeletons in his closet. (How boring is that?)
> 
> 4. Can't speak in a fake, southern, "black preacher voice" when necessary.
> 
> 5. Highly intelligent. Graduated cum laude from both Harvard Law School and Harvard Business School...and by the way, his academic records are NOT sealed.
> 
> 6. Doesn't smoke or drink alcohol, and has never done drugs, not even in the counter-culture age when he went to college. Too square for today's America?
> 
> 7. Represents an America of "yesterday", where people believed in God, went to Church, didn't screw around, worked hard, and became a SUCCESS!
> 
> 8. Has a family of five great sons....and none of them have police records or are in drug rehab. But of course, they were raised by a stay-at-home mom, and that "choice" deserves America's scorn.
> 
> 9. Oh yes.....he's a MORMON. We need to be very afraid of that very strange religion that teaches its members to be clean-living, patriotic, fiscally conservative, charitable, self-reliant, and honest.
> 
> 10. And one more point.....pundits say because of his wealth, he can't relate to ordinary Americans. I guess that's because he made that money HIMSELF......as opposed to marrying it or inheriting it from Dad. Apparently, he didn't understand that actually working at a job and earning your own money made you un-relatable to Americans.
> 
> My goodness, it's a strange world, isn't it?


Fantastic post!!! Nice to have you post facts instead of the fiction spewed by the gheto punk community organizer who is so narcissistic that he wouldn't recofnize fact if it hit him in the head.


----------



## Ancient Archer

*ignorance = fixable
stupidity = forever​*

*voting once for obama = ignorance
voting twice for obama = stupidity​*
*AMERICA'S FUTURE IS AT STAKE!
Vote for america!!!

VOTE ROMNEY
!!!!!​**​ *


----------



## Ancient Archer

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I agree, we have a problem! But, I'll be damned if I vote for someone who hides his millions in overseas banks to get out of paying his fair share of taxes, but will still tax me.


*That is a very common thing for wealthy people to do! Nothing new there! Do you really think that obama's wealth is all above board, or do you think it might have been derived from the corrupt Chicago political machine, George Soros, and his fraudulent abuse/misuse of campaign funds? He cannot be trusted! Heck, since he needed the black panthers to intimidate voters, and used Acorn & SEIU to promote fraudulent votes, what could you possibly find meritous about the muslim in the WH?

Romney has done much for our country - for free!

There is absolutely nothing honest about obama. He's the most unqualified person ever to become president and by far the biggest liar ever to occupy the WH!!!

Focus on what is important for the country!*.


----------



## threetoe

That target piece by Anthony Luzzatto Gardner?
He's a screaming leftist wing bomb thrower.
Look him up.

Read the piece again and ask where are the facts? Cite your sources?


The Obama administration cannot run on it's own record because it's a train wreck. Expect this kind of bomb throwing. Like the one about how Romney, "Might not have paid his taxes some years ago." What?
Tell a lie and tell it often, eventually they'll believe it.

That is crazy because Obama has had the IRS investigating every conservative while his entire cabinet is full of known Tax Cheats, tax dodgers, Socialists and a card carrying Communist, Van Jones.

Anyone stupid enough to believe the left dribble shouldn't be allowed to vote.


----------



## brtesite

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I agree, we have a problem! But, I'll be damned if I vote for someone who hides his millions in overseas banks to get out of paying his fair share of taxes, but will still tax me.


 what is a fair share?


----------



## threetoe

His tax return showed that he paid MILLIONS in taxes. He also gave tons to charity.
Biden? 
350.00 to charity. Yep...less than I gave. He wants YOU and ME to pay more but is just like every Demonrat..a hypocrite.


----------



## threetoe

Don't for a second think I love the Republocrats either. Both parties have sold us down the river.

Taxed Enough Already? is what TEA stands for. Not some sick perverted thing that I never knew existed until our "Loving and Caring" Democrats informed me.
Sick piles of c___


----------



## mjsteps

Oh you mean like every other politican. Poor Nancy Pelosi is only worth 52 million. Much of her money came or was invested over seas. Not to mention her wealth only increased by 42% since taking office. And yeah she won't give up her tax returns either. Any other news? I have never seen such a " Pile of Political Puke" as we have today. I thought "Ole slick Willie" was smooth B.O, he takes it to a higher level.


----------



## threetoe

++++
Right on.

We all need to vote this crooked bunch out.
At least Romney has run a business.
Barry has never even run a Popsicle stand. All the things he lists as "Jobs" were part time, frauds or phoney. It his year in Congress he voted "present" most often so he would have no decision trail.
WHAT A POS!

And I'm so glad Romney dropped the, "He's a good father and guy" BS. Obama IS NOT ANYONE TO BE ADMIRED.


----------



## Timinator

It doesn't matter if Romney is the "answer" or fix for everything. What matters is the Democrats and Obama are the problem and must be stopped. The ONLY and I mean ONLY person out there that can and will beat Obama is Romney. Nobody else has enough support but him and nobody but him can garnish enough support between now the election. The problem is Democrats and Obama, the only choice in a better direction is Romney and all Tea Party backed cantidates running. If you think otherwise, please don't vote in this election.


----------



## Curve1

Supermag1 said:


> Anybody but Obama. Remember that voting for a third party candidate is as good as voting for Obama.


I use to think that way myself. Until I realized that if I vote for a candidate that supports the Constitution, then at least I have the ease of conscience ...knowing I didn't vote for the same old political machine. We will never have politicians serious about upholding our Constitution as long as we keep voting the same way.
Regardless of who's in office, when the morals of a nation decay...so does the nation.


----------



## HuntnRN

Romney may have some question marks or uncertainity to how well he will do as President....but he is better than the alternative. We know that Obama doesn't have the answers and cannot run the country! Obama=one big ***** mistake america!


----------



## aread

Mr Romney may not be the perfect choice for POTUS, but he has one qualification that will get my vote:

He's not Obama.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## threetoe

++++
Allen :darkbeer:


----------



## mitchell

I don't know how much you guys understand the financial situation we are in, but this President has just about pushed us over the edge. As a CPA, I try to understand as much of it as I can. I am very concerned that we cannot financially survive another 4 years of this deficit spending and passing out dollars under the guise of helping the economy. I know several CPAs who have moved from 40% to 90% of their retirement assets into gold funds. Obamacare is going to be one of the worst things that has happened to us. The quality of our healthcare is going to suffer, and the impact on big government and on the economy will be horrific. 

No, Romney is not the perfect solution. Its hard to see anybody out there who even might be. But as has been said, if we go through another cycle of this it won't be pretty.


----------



## McChesney

aread said:


> Mr Romney may not be the perfect choice for POTUS, but he has one qualification that will get my vote:
> 
> He's not Obama.
> 
> JMHO,
> Allen


Totally agreed...the current administration SUCKS!


----------



## Dust'em

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I agree, we have a problem! But, I'll be damned if I vote for someone who hides his millions in overseas banks to get out of paying his fair share of taxes, but will still tax me.


As long as it's legal I have no problem with what Romney has done with HIS money, as I would do the same thing, along with the majority of politicans. The POS thats there now needs to go, along with his whole administration. God Biden has to be the biggest idiot V.P we've ever had!


----------



## Timinator

I've watched Romney talk many times over the last 10 months or so. Personally, I've never heard him say he was "job creator" or tout himself as one. It's been the Left that said that and he's had to defend himself when they said he was a job destroyer. He's said he knows how the market and economy works. Never have I heard him say he's created "x" amount of jobs. Not like Obummer has, all of which was and is a lie. It's getting to the point where the entire democratic strategy is a web and net of lies. Not a single fact to back up their claims. Always just the opposite. I'd say at this point, if you vote for Democrat, you'd better take a long look at yourself in the mirror because you didn't turn out all that well and you may want to think about your life a bit harder. No party is perfect, but backing one you know is corrupt and lying is a severe character flaw.


----------



## doxie3

I believe that Romney will support the Constitution of the US and not try to find ways to destroy it. For that reason he has my vote. 

Bob


----------



## sits in trees

Romney? i just cant vote for a guy who has an olympic dancing pony named Refalca, and who signed a 2004 assault weapon ban into law in Massachusetts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_pgfWK3sxw


----------



## sits in trees

romney


----------



## sits in trees

romney on gun control...this turkey has done more damage to the second amendment than obama ever has. the NRA is a sellout for supporting this guy who they were throwing fireballs at only a couple years ago. im giving up my NRA membership because they are full of crap.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWjWjOk3KCk


----------



## Altitude

That is ridiculous!!! The Dem's have done the most damage to gun owners, That is a fact!
If we ever lose the right to own a firearm it will be at the hands of a Democrat, You can bet on it!
Romney is far from perfect but the betterr of the two, Are you suggesting that us gun owners and 
sportsman are better served by voting for Obama?



sits in trees said:


> romney on gun control...this turkey has done more damage to the second amendment than obama ever has. the NRA is a sellout for supporting this guy who they were throwing fireballs at only a couple years ago. im giving up my NRA membership because they are full of crap.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWjWjOk3KCk


----------



## eli

*Romney picks Ryan*








Paul Ryan as Romney's running mate. At least he appears to be American.


----------



## threetoe

SitsinTrees? No...SitsonBrains is more like it.

Like a typical Democrat the first thing out of your pie hole is an insult. And one about a good animal that actually has done something positive in America.

Democrats? Loving and Caring? BS! 
Liars, haters, anarchists, Communists, Unclean masses, bigots the lot.

You want to debate? I don't mean your kind of out right lies told over and over. I mean the truth, like reminding others what your "Leaders" said last year, the one thing Democrats hate.

Romney was Gov of a state with a LARGE majority of Dems in the assembly and senate. Kind of like the little Dutch boy with his finger in the **** he just held back the leftist flood.

You comparing him to this EXTREME LEFTWING joker who inhabits the Presidency, about ANYTHING, and using Guns and a single Romney vote, ( in a left wing hole like Taxxachusetts) shows me either you are a single issue voter, a complete ideologue or a person unable to think for himself. 

Your logic of leaving the NRA because you didn't like something they did, because you are a "Gun Rights guy", also shows your foolishness and childish thinking. 
If it were NOT for the NRA, you sir, a NY resident, would be totally disarmed by now.

No one agrees all of the time with anyone, unless they have had a frontal lobotomy, are heavily medicated or are a Democrat who for the most part all have lost the ability to think logically. Your answers are all emotionally driven.

Which are you?

Arguing with liberals is like playing chess with a pigeon; no matter how good I am at chess, the pigeon is just going to knock out the pieces, crap on the board, and strut around like it is victorious." -- Mitchell Waylett


----------



## kc hay seed

lets not forget where this mess came from.12 years ago we had a balanced budget eight years later how much was the national debt? with two wars the housing market with no restrictions big oil doing as they please along with the stock markets doing the same. then the last president went to see his old buddy in mexico and we are ran over with 12.5 million mexicans that cost us $338.3 billion in 2011. if any working man or women thinks the upper 10% cares about them for all they want is your vote. i think when GWB left office the unemployment was right at 15% and falling. if mr.romney gets the election we will have a goverment of the buisness,by the buisness and for the buisness and them with all the tax breaks and the middle class wont get squat.just my view on the whole mess the world economy stinks.they better start taking care of this country first. not commie CHINA.


----------



## Dust'em

I have a couple small buisnesses, that I try hard to make a living at, and it's kind of funny that not one job that I've done in the last 30 years has ever come from a poor person. I was in a discusion with a dem back when GWB was in office, and all he could do was crow about George and his buddies make'in all kinds of money off from oil. Last time I checked fuel is higher now than it ever was with GWB, and obuma seems to think if the price should be higher. Romney may not be perfect, but the alternitive IS a commie basturd!!


----------



## kc hay seed

where would you be without the people you have hired under you? the republicans keep talking jobs,i want them to look the american people in the eye and tell them how they plan on doing this,you can bet it will be on the backs of the working people it will not be on the rich ones.be careful what you ask for because you might get it.


----------



## Dust'em

Where would they be without me or someone else having the balls to start a business large or small to provide a job for them. Grow some balls, take some chances with your money, besides I put more blood and sweat in my businesses than any of the fellers that help me ever would, plus take all the chances financially. If you're not willing to start a business yourself, which anyone can, quit whining and put up or shut up!!!!!!!


----------



## kc hay seed

your right someone has to set on their tuff and answer the phone and write the checks.in my 74 years on this earth i have not seen anyone at the top willing to roll their sleaves up and get dirty. thats a two way road you are on you have to give a little and take a little.its a shame our do nothing congress does not understand this. but the answer to that is they receive the same benefits we do when they are finished.social security.medicare and no life time pension for one term of service for they are no better than anyone else.mr truman paid his own way back to mo.when he was finished,drew social security and medicare just like anyone else. why cant they do the same thing give up their jets,lemos and drive their own cars.that would go a long way on paying off the national debt.anyway you vote the way you want and i will do the same and the world will keep on turning i hope.


----------



## Dust'em

Seed,

You made a direct response to me and my work ethic not our government officials, and I'll guarantee you no wheels spin without me turning them, first one there last one to leave, as dirty if not dirtier than all on my crew, every time ,including phone calls and errands, pay for all food and lodging while on location. Don't tell me that I don't treat my help with respect. And everything you stated including our do nothing senate (no budget) goes to obama and his crew as well. I do agree with you on one account though, that their retirement shouldn't include for "life" for any of them, including obama and friends!!!!!

I don't know where people get the idea that all business owners sit on their ass, all of the the owners that I'm associated wth bust their butt and pay their way trying to make it work. Come on over to Idaho, lets get dirty!!!!!!


----------



## kc hay seed

i am glad we agree on the lifetime retirement.i was talking in the general sense not about you.did not mean to offend you personaly.being retired from the I.B.E.W sense 2001 and all people think electricans do is drink coffee.believe me i know what dirty is for i have worked some nasty places in the 42 years that i worked.i am going on 50 years of service now. but being in organized labor i can not support some one that does not support me and the republican party has no use for organized labor. therefore i can not and will not support them plain and simple for organized labor has been very,very good to me and i will not give up my benefits that i have earned through the years. good luck to you.


----------



## Dust'em

Right to work state here. Anyone who would use their position to steal a company from its share holders and give it to its unions is a POS, not worthy of a vote!!


----------



## SoIl.deerslayer

LiteSpeed1 said:


> For anyone thinking Romney is "the" answer, read this. Interesting read. Mods please move this if it is in the wrong forum.
> 
> Romney=Casino Capitalism
> 
> 
> Romney’s Bain Yielded Private Gains, Socialized Losses
> 
> 
> By Anthony Luzzatto Gardner Jul 15, 2012 6:30 PM ET
> Mitt Romney touts his business acumen and job-creation record as a key qualification for being the next U.S. president.
> What’s clear from a review of the public record during his management of the private-equity firm Bain Capital from 1985 to 1999 is that Romney was fabulously successful in generating high returns for its investors. He did so, in large part, through heavy use of tax-deductible debt, usually to finance outsized dividends for the firm’s partners and investors. When some of the investments went bad, workers and creditors felt most of the pain. Romney privatized the gains and socialized the losses.
> What’s less clear is how his skills are relevant to the job of overseeing the U.S. economy, strengthening competitiveness and looking out for the welfare of the general public, especially the middle class.
> Thanks to leverage, 10 of roughly 67 major deals by Bain Capital during Romney’s watch produced about 70 percent of the firm’s profits. Four of those 10 deals, as well as others, later wound up in bankruptcy. It’s worth examining some of them to understand Romney’s investment style at Bain Capital.
> In 1986, in one of its earliest deals, Bain Capital acquired Accuride Corp., a manufacturer of aluminum truck wheels. The purchase was 97.5 percent financed by debt, a high level of leverage under any circumstances. It was especially burdensome for a company that was exposed to aluminum-price volatility and cyclical automotive production.
> Casino Capitalism
> 
> Forty-to-one leverage is casino capitalism that hugely magnifies gains and losses. Bain Capital wisely chose to flip the company fast: After 18 months, it sold Accuride, converting its $2.6 million sliver of equity into a $61 million capital gain. That deal, which yielded a 1,123 percent annualized return, was critical to Bain Capital’s early success and led the firm to keep maximizing the use of leverage.
> In 1992, Bain Capital bought American Pad & Paper by financing 87 percent of the purchase price. In the next three years, Ampad borrowed to make acquisitions, repay existing debt and pay Bain Capital and its investors $60 million in dividends.
> As a result, the company’s debt swelled from $11 million in 1993 to $444 million by 1995. The $14 million in annual interest expense on this debt dwarfed the company’s $4.7 million operating cash flow. The proceeds of an initial public offering in July 1996 were used to pay Bain Capital $48 million for part of its stake and to reduce the company’s debt to $270 million.
> From 1993 to 1999, Bain Capital charged Ampad about $18 million in various fees. By 1999, the company’s debt was back up to $400 million. Unable to pay the interest costs and drained of cash paid to Bain Capital in fees and dividends, Ampad filed for bankruptcy the following year. Senior secured lenders got less than 50 cents on the dollar, unsecured lenders received two-tenths of a cent on the dollar, and several hundred jobs were lost. Bain Capital had reaped capital gains of $107 million on its $5.1 million investment.
> Bain Capital’s acquisition in 1994 of Dade International, a supplier of in-vitro diagnostic products, was 81 percent financed by debt. Of the $85 million in equity, about $27 million came from Bain with the rest coming from a group of investors that included Goldman Sachs Group Inc.
> From 1995 to 1999, Bain Capital tripled Dade’s debt from about $300 million to $902 million. Some of the debt was used to pay for acquisitions of DuPont Co.’s in-vitro diagnostics division in May 1996 and Behring Diagnostics, a German medical-testing company, in 1997. But some was used to finance a repurchase of half of Bain Capital’s equity for $242 million --more than eight times its investment -- and to pay its investors almost $100 million in fees.
> Bankruptcy Filing
> 
> Dade was left in a weakened financial condition and couldn’t withstand the shocks of increased debt payments wheninterest rates rose and revenue from Europe fell because of a decline in the value of the euro. The company filed for bankruptcy in August 2002, because of its inability to service a $1.5 billion debt load. About 1,700 people lost their jobs while Bain Capital claimed capital gains (net of its losses in the bankruptcy) of roughly $216 million, an eightfold return.
> There are many other examples of this debt-fueled strategy. In the two years following the acquisition in 1993 of GS Industries, a steel mill, for $8 million, Bain Capital increased the company’s debt to $378 million on operating income of less than a 10th of that amount. Some of this was used to pay Bain Capital a $36 million dividend in 1994. That degree of leverage was excessive in light of the cyclicality and capital-intensive nature of the steel industry.
> By the time the company went bankrupt in 2001, it owed $554 million in debt against assets valued at $395 million. Many creditors lost money, and 750 workers lost their jobs. The U.S. Pension Benefit Guaranty Corp., which insures company retirement plans, determined in 2002 that GS had underfunded its pension by $44 million and had to step in to cover the shortfall.
> Bain Capital’s acquisition of Stage Stores, a department-store chain, in 1988 was 96 percent financed by debt (mostly injunk bonds) -- an extreme level for a cyclical and very competitive low-margin business. Bain sold a large part of its stake in 1997 for a $184 million gain, three years before the company filed for bankruptcy because of its inability to service its $600 million debt.
> Success, entrepreneurship, risk taking and wealth creation deserve to be celebrated when they are the result of fair play and hard work. President Barack Obama is correct in distinguishing the patient creation of value for the benefit of investors through genuine operational improvements and growth --the true mission of private equity -- from the form of rigged capitalism that was practiced by some in the industry in the past when debt was cheap and plentiful.
> While Bain Capital wasn’t alone in using financial engineering to turbo-charge its returns, it was among the most aggressive under Romney’s leadership. Enriching investors by taking leveraged bets isn’t a qualification for a job requiring long-term vision and concern for public welfare. It is appropriate to point that out to voters.


 well it is a multitude better than the terrorist threat in office now.i cant understand why anyone but a welfare recipient would want Obama as president anyway


----------



## crumbe

sits in trees said:


> Romney? i just cant vote for a guy who has an olympic dancing pony named Refalca, and who signed a 2004 assault weapon ban into law in Massachusetts.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_pgfWK3sxw


Dont forget that while Romney was Gov of Mass....both the Senate and House in Mass were overwhelmingly controlled by Dems....even if he veto'd a bill they had the numbers to reverss his Veto and put it into law.....think about that for a bit


----------



## Pete53

with paul ryan as his running mate , we may have a chance, at least hunting may get some money support. i also bet Romney and Ryan paid for their own college and no government handouts, including their wives ! It is also nice to see people who have came from families who have been American`s .


----------



## Arrowwood

> Dont forget that while Romney was Gov of Mass....both the Senate and House in Mass were overwhelmingly controlled by Dems....even if he veto'd a bill they had the numbers to reverss his Veto and put it into law.....think about that for a bit


No need to think it over, the fact is Romney went on TV talking about his support for the assault rifle ban before it even came to a vote. He didn't sign it because he was surrounded by democrats; he signed it because he wanted to. He was all for it. Now he's not. ?


----------



## bozo300

sits in trees said:


> romney


What Does obama look like then???


----------



## Dust'em

bozo300 said:


> What Does obama look like then???


Not sure if it's acceptable to put up a cartoon of obama bent over talking out his ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Thacker




----------



## Bruce 2

threetoe said:


> Don't for a second think I love the Republocrats either. Both parties have sold us down the river.
> 
> Taxed Enough Already? is what TEA stands for. Not some sick perverted thing that I never knew existed until our "Loving and Caring" Democrats informed me.
> Sick piles of c___



What does coffee stand for?


----------



## FlBowHunter2000

???


----------



## Bruce 2

FlBowHunter2000 said:


> ???


exactly


----------



## Dust'em

Bryan Thacker said:


>


To bad the alternitives suck it up just as bad if not worse. Not much to pick from any way you look at it.


----------



## Curve1

My vote goes to Virgil Goode...CP


----------



## 410gage

Curve1 said:


> My vote goes to Virgil Goode...CP


If I lived in a solid red, or solid blue state, I might consider throwing my vote to a 3rd party guy as a protest. I do not - I live in a swing state - my vote might matter - and I cannot be selfish at this time. My kids and ten grandkids depend on me to make the right decision. The right decision on Nov 6th is Romney/Ryan '12. 
If I help get them elected, and I was mistaken, I will work just as hard in '16 to vote them out!


----------



## Jimsbows

At my age the future is much shorter. But for my kids and grandkids sake we can not afford to continue all the mistakes that O has already put us in.
I saw a somber fact the other day, the definition of a billion. A billion seconds ago it was 1969, a billion hours ago Christ was alive, a billion dollars runs the government 8 hours.


----------



## FirstFreedom

If either Romney OR Obama is the answer, then it was a really really stupid question. Ron Paul 2012.


----------



## Pete53

we are now down to only two choices , what most of us want has not happened, so for the future we must get rid of the people in the white house ! start over ! Romney/Ryan 2012 " SOMEDAY I HOPE WE CAN GET A POWERFUL THIRD PARTY FOR THE WORKING TAX PAYING AMERICAN`S "


----------



## doxie3

I too would like a different choice over Romney but that ain't happening an I am not voting for Obama. For those with Bain Capital let me just say that if your 401k mutual fund happened to own shares in Bain Capital I doubt that any one would have shed a tear over those job losses. Most likely it wasn't publicly traded, but if a mutual fund could have bought shares they would have loved the rate of return. In some ways the only difference between Brain Capital and GM was one was run by a private firm, the other the government and our tax dollars. Then there is Freddie and Fannie. 

Our government, and business ethics are out of wack. The stock holder wants a rate of return, and again that is all of us with 401k's and investments. 

I just hope and pray that Romney is, as I believe he is, and that is someone who will support, govern and work within the constitution. If he does that things will be an improvement over what we now have.

One thing for sure time will tell what or who we get. To a point it don't matter what we think or who is right or wrong. It only matters that we all vote. Not voting rep or dem is not an answer IMHO.

Bob


----------



## foldemup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9LWioXYaic&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Old Sarge

If you wait to vote for a "perfect" candidate then you will never vote. Personally I would vote for anyone but that idiot we have in there now. If you want to see this country go further toward a socialist state just let him get re-elected and you will have your wish. Obama is obviously a big government, high tax, income redistribution socialist. All the things I am against. 

I think I'll follow the Democrat plan this year of "Vote Early, Vote Often). Romney will get all of my votes!


----------



## ftshooter

Mitt Romney is not a commie ....That is all you need to know ,in order ,to vote for him over the muslism obummer insane...


----------



## Old Man Archer

Many of you sound more racist than you realize. You call Obama , muslim and commie and support a man from a family of polygamist that ran off to Mexico to avoid prosecution for breaking the laws. Just because he's a white Mexican - American who was a crooked business man who bilked honest people out of money and jobs doesn't qualify him to be President. He wants to take away the "entitlements" that we receive when we retire things like social security and medicare but the last time I checked I was still PAYING for them and they weren't just being given to me when I do get to retire if I ever get to retire I will have PAID FOR THEM already but he wants to make us pay for them again once we retire? How stupid can people be? If you working man or woman and vote for Romney I hope it's your job and not mine that he ships to China or his home country Mexico it's how he made his money and is how Bain Capitol still does , ask the people in Freeport Illinois. He has done as much as he can to hurt the working class and the US. And for the tax question the average working man or woman pays 20-30% so should the Rich don't give that trickle down BS because it has never worked. They don't filter any thing down to the middle class in the way of jobs they just hide it in offshore accounts and banks that they don't pay any US taxes on , thats stealing and crooked as he11 and if you support that you have to be just as crooked. If my fair share is 20-30% then theirs should be too , the last time I went to the store things cost me the same as they cost the rich guy thats why I have to buy generics to get by if I need to get the same quantity. If I have to get by with less then so should he , he should really pay his fair share why should he have a discount on his taxes. Think about it , if the rich paid the same percentage as the middle class and the poor we would not have much of a deficit at all. As I said most of you just sound racist and that type of thinking can't be reasoned with.


----------



## Toonces

Interesting that many think that if you don't vote for the former governor of maybe the most liberal state in the Union who supported gun control and socialized healthcare, your not really a conservative.

Most conservatives may hold their nose and vote for him, but I wouldn't blame any who didn't. Trying to pick the best of the worst can get tiresome.


----------



## Draugr

Your right it does get tiresome to vote for the best of the worst but if you dont then you get the Worst of the Worst. As far as being racist if I dont vote for Obama. I am really getting tired of the race card being played anytime someone doesn't agree with Obama. I dont care what color he is I dont agree with his Policies. 

Romney IS in my opinion the best of the worst. I dont agree with all of his policies but I agree with more his than Obama's. I didnt vote for Obama in 2008 because I didnt agree with him then and I dont agree now race has nothing to do with it. He is killing this country and if he gets another 4yrs this country will cease to exist as we know it.


----------



## AuroraArchery

If Romney is not the answer, then what would that make Obama.... Plants


----------



## ftshooter

Obumer ,,,is a bigger wuss.....


----------



## oldenred

Should I be more concerned with how Romney spends his money or how obama spends mine? ANYONE who has a shot at beating ol barry is the best candidate on that basis alone. Romney is not an ideal candidate but this country cannot afford 4 more years of "change comming out of my pocket and this $4 gas"


----------



## Bigjono

Romney isn't the answer to anything guys. The rest of the world is terrified by the thought of him winning. Him and the Tea Party are no better than the taliban.


----------



## kcurren

You people need to do more research instead of listening to other people. The problem is politics not Obama he is fighting for the middle class but politics keep getting in the way. If Romney wins prepare for the worst, cause he will put us in a lot more debt but his investors will get paid.


----------



## ftshooter

Why is the left so back wards ...? They are not for regular folks ,the dem party even took the word god out of their platform And who thinks obumer has done a good job ? ....Besides, they tried to end all hunting on fed land ...You people need to do more research instead of listening to other people....


----------



## ftshooter

Obumer in his own words ....http://s869.photobucket.com/albums/...er/?action=view&current=d8605a2f.mp4&newest=1


----------



## raysmith

x2 on Romney


----------



## twalk

If Bain Capital is so evil , why did a liberal like Oprah Winfrey invest money with them . It's ok for liberals to make money but everyone else that makes money is evil . Hyprocrits


----------



## soonerboy

Obama has been puting all the part together to take away our 2nd amendment rights if he is re-elected.


----------

